# Drove a Diablo the other day!



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

The clutch is brutal and the pedals are extremely close together. But what a car!


----------



## qwerty1321 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Drove a Diablo the other day! (pcbootleger)*

dam did you get on it? was it fast as hell?


----------



## myJettacouldbecooler03 (Dec 29, 2005)

Was that from the hard rock casino?


----------



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

That was valet at Citywalk in Orlando. The guy comes in a lot. Hes got a Ferrari 360, Masserati quattroporte, and a Lexus RX330


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jamesanderson1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for providing all these pics of all parts of your car. They are good and very helpful fir selecting a new car


----------



## mk2michal (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: (jamesanderson1)*

lucky you man


----------

